# Windows 7: Microsoft stellt Verkauf des Betriebssystems bald komplett ein



## Matthias Dammes (27. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 7: Microsoft stellt Verkauf des Betriebssystems bald komplett ein* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 7: Microsoft stellt Verkauf des Betriebssystems bald komplett ein


----------



## masterofcars (27. August 2014)

Mit jeder Windowsversion weniger Möglichkeiten seinen eigenen Menschenverstand zu verwenden und mehr "Plug and Pray", das aufgezwungen wird. Das wird sich mit dem Sprung zu Win9 auch nicht ändern.
Nein Danke Microsoft.
Es wird Zeit die Bremse zu ziehen.


----------



## aliman91 (27. August 2014)

Hab zu Win8 Start auch böse über das Betriebssystem geredet (Stichwort: Kacheln). Aber nachdem ich auf 8.1 upgegradet bin und die Classic Shell installiert habe, lief alles wie von Win7 gewohnt und noch besser. Das System ist stabil, flott und gut zu bedienen.
Das Geheule mit der Bedienung ist daher für mich (mittlerweile) nur schwer nachvollziehbar. Für mich, als DAU  offenbarten sich bis jetzt keine Probleme!

Und was ist an "Plug and Play" jetzt so schlimm? (@MASTEROFCARS)


----------



## baiR (27. August 2014)

Ich bleibe auch zuerst einmal bei Windows 7. Habe keine Lust mir ein neues Betriebssystem aufzwingen zu lassen. Windows 7 hätte mindestens genauso lange wie Windows XP Unterstützung verdient da es ein würdiger Nachfolger ist.



aliman91 schrieb:


> Hab zu Win8 Start auch böse über das Betriebssystem geredet (Stichwort: Kacheln). Aber nachdem ich auf 8.1 upgegradet bin und die Classic Shell installiert habe, lief alles wie von Win7 gewohnt und noch besser. Das System ist stabil, flott und gut zu bedienen.
> Das Geheule mit der Bedienung ist daher für mich (mittlerweile) nur schwer nachvollziehbar. Für mich, als DAU  offenbarten sich bis jetzt keine Probleme!
> 
> Und was ist an "Plug and Play" jetzt so schlimm? (@MASTEROFCARS)



Er schrieb Plug and P*r*ay.


----------



## Cibox (27. August 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich schon Details zu Win9? Gemäß dem M$-Zyklus  sollte die dann ja wieder brauchbar sein... 
Mit Grauen denk ich an die Vista-Version zurück die ich grad mal 2 Monate am Rechner hatte! Eher verzicht ich deshalb ein halbes - 3/4 Jahr auf Updates als dass ich mir Win8 besorge...


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich bleibe auch zuerst einmal bei Windows 7. Habe keine Lust mir ein neues Betriebssystem aufzwingen zu lassen.



Ich weiß nicht, aber wieso behaupten die ganzen Fanatischen Win8 Hater immer, man *müsse *ein Upgrade fahren? Das ist idiotisch! _Kein _Mensch _muss _zu Win 8 wechseln, aber jedesmal wird so getan und dann braucht man nicht solche Gründe erfinden um sich das verhalten schön zu reden wie es viele immer wieder gerne tun; wie das die Kacheln so doof seien obwohl man endlich was besseres als das antiquierte Startmenü welches seit 95 nicht toll war verändert hat oder am besten behaupten Win8 hätte keinen Desktop mehr oder das 8 nicht gut sein kann weil 7 gut war. Nennt mal anständige Gründe, aber sonst nervt nicht mit dem geblubber.
Außerdem klingt das immer so als ob sich Windows nur dann weiterentwickeln darf wenn es der Feine Herr Kunde es verlangt

Btw.: Ihr müsst auch nicht auf Win 9 wechseln, weder von 7 noch von 8


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, aber wieso behaupten die ganzen Fanatischen Win8 Hater immer, man *müsse *ein Upgrade fahren? Das ist idiotisch! _Kein _Mensch _muss _zu Win 8 wechseln



Battlefield 4 läuft beispielsweise bis 20% (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)  schneller auf 8.1 gegenüber 7. Wenn man alles aus seiner Hardware rausholen will, muss man wechseln.

_Nennt mal anständige Gründe, aber sonst nervt nicht mit dem geblubber.

_Und du lern mal anständige Umgangsformen, Kindchen


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. August 2014)

Solange der Support zu Win7 noch eine Weile bestehen bleibt und ich nicht aufgrund meines Hobbys wirklich zum umsteigen gezwungen bin, sehe ich kein Problem darin. Wenn Win9 gut wird, steige ich eben ab da irgendwann mal um.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. August 2014)

Das Problem wird wahrscheinlich wieder, dass Microsoft DirectX 12 exklusiv auf Windows 9 herausbringt und man als Gamer daher relativ schnell zum Wechsel gezwungen ist.


----------



## TheClayAllison (27. August 2014)

Da hat es wohl MS sehr eilig aber eigentlich garnicht so dumm Win7 einzustellen, denn sonst würde sich Win9 nur schleppend verkaufen wenn alle Anderen noch auf ihren Win7 sitzen bleiben  Also ich bin seit 5 Jahren sehr zufrieden mit Win7 und falls Win9 ein würdiger Nachfolger wird dann steig ich um aber 8.1 kommt nicht in Frage. 

Und Win7Pro wird auf jedenfall noch viele Jahre laufen, denn für viele Unternehmen ist Win7 noch recht jung und einige sind erst nach Ende vom XP umgestiegen.


----------



## SpieleKing (28. August 2014)

Sehr schade den in meinen Augen ist Win7 das beste Betriebssystem was MS bis jetzt raus gebracht hat!
Win8 ist ja wohl ein Witz, ich hoffe die werden sich wieder in Win9 auf die alten Stärken berufen


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Problem wird wahrscheinlich wieder, dass Microsoft DirectX 12 exklusiv auf Windows 9 herausbringt und man als Gamer daher relativ schnell zum Wechsel gezwungen ist.


Was nun wahrlich kein Problem darstellt, wenn Win9 so gut wie Win7 werden sollte.


----------



## battschack (28. August 2014)

Zum surfen Linux nehmen, und spielen win7 pro. die ned umsteigen wollen.... 

Bin von tag 1 an beim Windoof 8 dabei und noch nie probleme gehabt. Eher das gegenteil.

Ati und Linux würde ich gleich sein lassen. Da lauft so gut wie nix flüssig irgendiwe bis auf Dota,css usw...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was nun wahrlich kein Problem darstellt, wenn Win9 so gut wie Win7 werden sollte.



Richtig, aber diesen Beweis muss Microsoft erst einmal erbringen. 
Ihre Drecks Metro-Oberfläche können sie zum Beispiel gerne behalten.


----------



## HanFred (28. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Richtig, aber diesen Beweis muss Microsoft erst einmal erbringen.
> Ihre Drecks Metro-Oberfläche können sie zum Beispiel gerne behalten.



Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sie optional wäre.


----------



## masterofcars (28. August 2014)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Hab zu Win8 Start auch böse über das Betriebssystem geredet (Stichwort: Kacheln). Aber nachdem ich auf 8.1 upgegradet bin und die Classic Shell installiert habe, lief alles wie von Win7 gewohnt und noch besser. Das System ist stabil, flott und gut zu bedienen.
> Das Geheule mit der Bedienung ist daher für mich (mittlerweile) nur schwer nachvollziehbar. Für mich, als DAU  offenbarten sich bis jetzt keine Probleme!
> 
> Und was ist an "Plug and Play" jetzt so schlimm? (@MASTEROFCARS)




Genau das isses. Für DAU´s ist es tatsächlich recht gut da 95% aller Funktionen mittlerweile auch über plug and pray funktionieren.
Aber dem ambitionierte User, der Spass dran hat auch mal was anderes auszuprobieren, werden immer mehr und stärkere Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen.

Wenn ich was installieren will, ist das für mich in Ordnung wenn ich vom System nochmal gefragt werde oder von mir aus auch nochmal das ADMIN Passwort eingebe, aber mittlerweile sind wir nicht mehr Admin an unseren Rechnern, egal was da im Anmeldenamen oder Einstellungen steht. Denn  MS verweigert schlichtweg die Funktion weil sie es selber (meinen) es besser zu wissen.
Ich hatte! auch Win8 direkt am Anfang und es hat mich permanent bevormundet und mir keine Möglichkeit gegeben mich selbst an meinem eigenem Rechner auszutoben. Sicher gibt es mittleriweile etliche Tricks um die ganzen MS Schutzsysteme auszuhebeln, aber damals noch nicht.
Für den 08/15 user ist hier alles i.O.,aber  für mich? Ich habe keine Lust mehr mich wieder und noch mehr bevormunden zu lassen um irgendwann mit irgendwelchen versteckten Tricks mir wieder die Rechte zurückzuklauen, die mir als Besitzer meines eigenen PC Systems zustehen.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sie optional wäre.


Wer zwingt dich denn, die Metro Oberfläche zu nutzen? Bis auf ein Konfigurationsmodul kannst du  die doch komplett ignorieren.

Objektiv gesehen ist nahezu der einzige Unterschied Win7<>Win8 der andere "Skin" für das Startmenü. Wieso da jetzt so viele nur wegen diesem Skin Win8 komplett für schlecht halten, kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.
Vor allem, weil ich das Starten von Programmen damit wesentlich besser finde als das ursprüngliche Startmenü, welches ich seit Win Vista eigentlich nur mit der Suchmaske genutzt hatte (Start; "Media Player" tippen; Enter) - und das geht mit Win8 seit Release exakt genauso.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sich das ordentlich einrichtet, hat man mit _Win-Taste, (Scrollen), Mausklick _ jeden Programmstart mit 2 (maximal 3) Aktionen erledigt.
Im klassischen Startmenü sind das meistens eher 4: _Win-Taste, "Alle Programme", Programm Ordner, Klick _- und dazwischen wartet man immer einen Moment, bis das Untermenü aufklappt, anstatt - wie bei einer sinnvoll konfigurierten Metro UI - die wichtigen Links direkt auf dem ersten Blick präsentiert bekommt.

Zugegeben: Die Apps sind - oder vielleicht auch nur: waren beim Win 8 Release - für Desktop Nutzer nicht ausgereift. kein Close-X, ein Kombipaket aus Kontakt- und Kalender-App, in denen man keine Geburtstage eintragen konnte (das ging nur überdas Einloggen in die Webpräsenz über den Browser), viel zu lange Mauswege bei der Benutzung, weil man oft von ganz links danach nach ganz recht muß (was auf Tablets und Co ausgelegt ist) ...
Von den Apps nutzte ich nur die Wetter App.

Es besteht zwar kaum ein Grund, von Win7 nach Win8 upzugraden - aber es besteht auch kein wirklicher Grund, das nicht zu tun.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Ich hoffe dass Win7 so langlebig bleibt wie XP, bezogen auf den Support. Bis auf kleine Kompatiblitäts-Schwierigkeiten mit ganz alten Windows-Programmen/-Tools ist es ein fabelhaftes OS. Wechseln will ich so schnell nicht.


----------



## Filben (28. August 2014)

Super, wieder mal großes Kino, Bullshit-Verein MS. Schaffen ihr bestes OS ab. Weil Windows 8 ja so großartig ist und viiiiiel besser ist  . Ich hoffe mit "neuen Features" sind nicht Sicherheitsupdates gemeint. Neue "Features" sind mir egal, solange es noch Updates gibt.


----------



## huenni87 (28. August 2014)

@masterofcars

Diese Tricks von denen du sprichst. Die gab es von Anfang an. Nur weil kein Tutorial im Netz stand wie es geht heißt es nicht das es nicht ging. Die Tricks haben sich von Win 7 auf Win 8 nur minimal verändert. Auch bei Win 7 bist du kein Admin es sei denn du umgehst das alles mit den Tricks. Mich hat an Win 8 am Anfang gestört das man auch am Rechner ohne Touch direkt in die Metrooberfläche gebootet hat. Das hat sich aber ja schon lange erledigt. Mein PC läuft mit Win 8 merklich schneller  vor allem mit SSD. Auch Games laufen besser. Win 8 war zu Release sicherlich nicht super klasse aber mittlerweile ist es ein sehr gutes Betriebssystem. Und wer das gute alte Startmenü braucht kann Classic Shell nehmen. 

Ich kann verstehen wenn jetzt einer sagt er wechselt nicht weil Win 9 vor der Tür steht, die meisten anderen Gründe sind nur nachgeplapper von Win 8 Hatern. Meine Meinung.


----------



## BiJay (28. August 2014)

Win 8 war vielleicht nicht so die Wucht, aber von Win 8.1 Nutzern habe ich noch nichts schlechtes gehört. Wenn ich das nächste mal Windows neu aufsetze, kommt bei mir 8.1 drauf. Win 7 ist schön und gut, aber ich sehe nicht, was gegen 8.1 spricht und irgendwann will ich so oder so mal upgraden.



battschack schrieb:


> Zum surfen Linux nehmen, und spielen win7 pro. die ned umsteigen wollen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe gehört, man kann mit Win 7 auch surfen.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2014)

Verwende Windows 8 auch seit Anfang an und hatte nie Probleme damit - läuft super und kann alles. Mit Win 8.1 wurde es dann halt nochmal ein wenig komfortabler.
Kein wirklicher Unterschied zu Win7 außer halt der Metro-Oberfläche, welche aber eh optional ist. 
Und das Startmenü? Dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix, weil ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe, wie man an dem antiquierten Ding festhalten kann bzw. wieso man das überhaupt verwendet.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. August 2014)

@Worrel
Also der Screenshot von dir überzeugt mich jetzt überhaupt nicht, sieht scheußlich aus, was noch zu ertragen wäre, aber unübersichtlicher geht es kaum noch.


----------



## HanFred (28. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das ordentlich einrichtet, hat man mit _Win-Taste, (Scrollen), Mausklick _ jeden Programmstart mit 2 (maximal 3) Aktionen erledigt.
> Im klassischen Startmenü sind das meistens eher 4: _Win-Taste, "Alle Programme", Programm Ordner, Klick _- und dazwischen wartet man immer einen Moment, bis das Untermenü aufklappt, anstatt - wie bei einer sinnvoll konfigurierten Metro UI - die wichtigen Links direkt auf dem ersten Blick präsentiert bekommt.


Ne, die Untermenüs im Startmenü klappen bei mir sofort auf. Und ich organisiere dieses selber thematisch, in der Folge bin ich massiv schneller als mit Metro UI. Alleine wegen der Mauswege. Für meinen HTPC finde ich Windows 8.1 OK, da ich die Oberfläche erstens mit der Fernbedienung ansteuern kann, zweitens eine Tastatur mit Touchpad benutze und drittens nicht allzu viele Programme installiert sind. Für den Haupt-PC mit Maussteuerung wär's aber Mist, Metro UI ist ganz eindeutig auf Touchscreens ausgelegt.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Verwende Windows 8 auch seit Anfang an und hatte nie Probleme damit - läuft super und kann alles. Mit Win 8.1 wurde es dann halt nochmal ein wenig komfortabler.
> Kein wirklicher Unterschied zu Win7 außer halt der Metro-Oberfläche, welche aber eh optional ist.
> Und das Startmenü? Dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix, weil ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe, wie man an dem antiquierten Ding festhalten kann bzw. wieso man das überhaupt verwendet.



Ich hab nun dienstlich WIN 8.1 und privat WIN 7. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte/habe würde ich immer WIN 7 vorziehen. Die Bedienung ist besser, nicht so nervig wie bei WIN 8, wo ich gewisse Funktionen erst einmal bis zur Vergasung suchen muß, das Startmenü benutze ich in WIN 7 quasi ständig.

Für mich ist WIN 8 eher unkomfortabler und ich werde mehr von Zugängen zu gewissen Bereichen abgeschnitten. Kann aber vielleicht auch sein, daß ich mich blöd anstelle (will ich nicht ausschließen). Aber solange WIN 7 noch funktioniert und ich nicht zu WIN 8 gedrängt werde bleibe ich bei WIN 7 und ich bin mal gespannt was bei WIN 9 auf uns zu kommt.

Und so zeitlich kurze BS-Versionssprünge mag ich eh nicht.


----------



## HanFred (28. August 2014)

Dass Windows immer mehr in eine Richtung geht, in welcher der Anwender kaum noch etwas unabsichtlich kaputt machen kann, verstehe ich allerdings gut. Es ist primär ein OS für die breite Masse und nicht für Geeks.
Dass viele das Startmenü nicht mögen erstaunt mich hingegen etwas. Gut, wenn man die Installationsroutinen jeweils einfach machen lässt und hinterher nicht aufräumt, was wohl eine Mehrheit tatsächlich so handhaben dürfte, kann ich es teilweise nachvollziehen. Aber es ginge halt auch anders... evtl. ist das wiederum zu Geekig.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Worrel
> Also der Screenshot von dir überzeugt mich jetzt überhaupt nicht , sieht scheußlich aus, was noch zu ertragen wäre, aber unübersichtlicher geht es kaum noch.


Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen.
Die Programme sind in Spalten nach benannten Kategorien sortiert, die wichtigeren/häufiger genutzten Links sind größer und die kleinen die seltenere genutzten Programme. Mit dem Mausrad scrollt man das Ganze nach links und rechts.

Was ist denn zB an folgendem Bild übersichtlicher? Ist doch auch nur eine aufgelistete Linksammlung - bloß ohne Kategorien.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gibt's beim De-Installieren im Standard Startmenü Link-Leichen, wenn man sich die Ordner anders orgenisiert.



HanFred schrieb:


> Ne, die Untermenüs im Startmenü klappen bei mir sofort auf.


Da siehst du mal, wie lange ich das nicht mehr genutzt habe. 



> Und ich organisiere dieses selber thematisch, in der Folge bin ich massiv schneller als mit Metro UI. Alleine wegen der Mauswege.


Wie das?
Mit Startmenü legt man doch einen Zickzackweg zurück und muß diverse Punkte dabei "ablaufen", bei Win 8 muß ich nur 1x auf eine viel größere Schaltfläche zielen. Hier mal ein Vergleichsbild, angefangen von der Bildschirmmitte:

(rot = Startmenüweg, blau = Metroweg - beide beim Aufruf durch Win Taste, ansonsten bei beiden noch eine zusätzliche Bewegung von der Bildschirmmitte in die linke untere Ecke.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem sind weitere Links durch das Scrollrad zu erreichen, was auch den Mausweg weiter verkürzt. So könnte ich mir den Eintrag auch in die Mitte scrollen und hätte dann einen so kurzen Mausweg, daß du im Vergleich dazu noch nichtmal bei "Alle Programme" angekommen wärst - bei "zu vollen" Start Menüs muß man zusätzlich noch nach ganz unten und die nächste Seite der Unterordner aufklappen oder  hat schlimmstenfalls den ganzen Bildschirm voll und klappt mit einer ungünstigen Bewegung wieder einige Ordner Ebenen zu, weil man einen anderen Eintrag berührt hat ...


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Dass Windows immer mehr in eine Richtung geht, in welcher der Anwender kaum noch etwas unabsichtlich kaputt machen kann, verstehe ich allerdings gut. Es ist primär ein OS für die breite Masse und nicht für Geeks.



eben.
wer meint sich darüber beschweren zu müssen, soll halt linux oder wegen mir auch dos verwenden. dann kann derjenige seine freizeit damit verbringen, speicherbereiche freizuschaufeln. danach darf er sich dann furchtbar erhaben fühlen und über die win8-daus lachen, die einfach nur ein spiel einlegen und loszocken...


----------



## Vordack (28. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Richtig, aber diesen Beweis muss Microsoft erst einmal erbringen.
> Ihre Drecks Metro-Oberfläche können sie zum Beispiel gerne behalten.



Das ist das schöne an Windows, jeder kann es so verwenden wie er/sie will. Du magst Metro nicht? Ändere die Startoption. Kunz gefällt sie? Dann kann er sie nutzen. So ist für jeden was dabei.

Das selbe bei jedem Lover/Hater ist immer daß er/sie immer nur auf sich bezogen denkt und es anscheinend verlernt hat Dinge die man nicht braucht unkommentiert stehen zu lassen  Als ob man alleine auf Erden wäre...


----------



## Monalye (28. August 2014)

Traurig, sehr traurig, als ich zuletzt den HD-Crash hatte, wollte ich eigentlich Win7 wieder installiert haben. Durch einen Kommunikationsfehler (oder Ignoranz) bekam ich Win 8.1. drauf und ich hasse es





Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, aber wieso behaupten die ganzen Fanatischen Win8 Hater immer, man *müsse *ein Upgrade fahren? Das ist idiotisch! _Kein _Mensch _muss _zu Win 8 wechseln, aber jedesmal wird so getan und dann braucht man nicht solche Gründe erfinden um sich das verhalten schön zu reden wie es viele immer wieder gerne tun; wie das die Kacheln so doof seien obwohl man endlich was besseres als das antiquierte Startmenü welches seit 95 nicht toll war verändert hat oder am besten behaupten Win8 hätte keinen Desktop mehr oder das 8 nicht gut sein kann weil 7 gut war. Nennt mal anständige Gründe, aber sonst nervt nicht mit dem geblubber.
> Außerdem klingt das immer so als ob sich Windows nur dann weiterentwickeln darf wenn es der Feine Herr Kunde es verlangt
> 
> Btw.: Ihr müsst auch nicht auf Win 9 wechseln, weder von 7 noch von 8



Das siehst du nicht ganz richtig, mann muss beizeiten wechseln, weil neue Spiele einfach nicht richtig laufen. Im Gegenzug hasse ich es, seit ich Win8 habe, laufen so viele Spiele nicht mehr, die ich noch auf Win7 problemlos verwendet hatte. Bitter, echt


----------



## Vordack (28. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Traurig, sehr traurig, als ich zuletzt den HD-Crash hatte, wollte ich eigentlich Win7 wieder installiert haben. Durch einen Kommunikationsfehler (oder Ignoranz) bekam ich Win 8.1. drauf und ich hasse es



Dann tu Dir bitte selber einen Gefallen, atme tief durch und beschäftige Dich mal ein wenig damit. Ja, es hat sich viel geändert aber wenn man nicht wie ein prolliger noob rangeht der alles sofort kann sondern sich etwas Zeit nimmt und den neuen Schaltfächen und so Aufmerksamkeit schenkt (und auch ein wenig bereit ist Umzudenken wie man schneller an manche Sachen kommt) , dann merkt man schnell daß viele kleine Neuerungen in dem neuen Windows sind die das Arbeiten erleichtern.

Ich denke mal bei Dir, wie bei den meissten, wurdest Du von der Metro Oberfläche abgeschreckt.

Ohne Umschweife, installiere das mal: Classic Shell - Download - CHIP

Damit bootest du aufn Desktop UND hast ein Statmenu wieder. Und schon sieht die Welt wieder anders aus. 

...hass ist wohl das überstrapazierteste Wort auf der Welt...

@Spiele die nicht gehen. Rechtsklick auf Icon, Eigenschaften, Kompatibilitätsmodus für Win7/Xp anschalten, schon gehen wieder viel mehr Spiele.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. August 2014)

Ich benutze auf meinem PC win7 und solange es noch support mit Sicherheitsupdates hat und ich nicht wegen spielen umsteigen muss werde ich es vorerst auch nicht tun. 
An win8 hat mich bisher hauptsächlich der fehlende bzw nur unzureichend funktionierende Kompatibilitätsmodus gestört. Ein Freund von mir hat unter win8 massiv Probleme gehabt alte Software zum laufen zu kriegen während es bei mir mit win7 nie ein Problem war.
So lange ich nicht "gezwungen" werde eine andere Version zu nutzen, bleibt vorerst win7.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2014)

Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, wie man als Argument für das Startmenü immer noch Mauswege bringen kann bzw. wieso man das trotzdem verwendet, wenn man doch so auf "Zeit- und Mauswegersparnis" erpicht ist.

Mal ernsthaft - wieviele Tools hat der Standardanwender, die er täglich braucht?
Schnellstartleiste anyone? Ich verwende schon seit Ewigkeiten nix anderes mehr.

Und wenn ich nen Fall habe, wo ich was aus den "unendlichen Tiefen" von Win8 brauche, drücke ich die Win Taste und tippe die ersten 3-4 Buchstaben ein und schon hab ich das parat, was ich brauche.

Aber jedem das seine.

@Monalye 
Welche Spiele starten denn nicht?
Von meinen ganzen Spielen, die ich bisher unter Win8 gespielt habe, hatte ich bisher vlt. 3, max 4, die ein wenig gezickt haben - 2 davon waren Simulationen, die ja nicht gerade für den Massenmarkt entwickelt worden sind und eins hat mit Games for Windows Live gezickt.


----------



## solidus246 (28. August 2014)

Wo ist das Problem ? Win 7 ist ein gutes System. 8 bzw 8.1 behält die Stärken bei und verbessert das OS weiter. Mega stabil, super schnell, guter Komfort, tolle Bedienung. Metro als Grund zu bringen "8 ist scheiße weil es kacke ist" ist einfach nur dumm.

8.1 ist einfach ein super System


----------



## MisterSmith (28. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist denn zB an folgendem Bild übersichtlicher? Ist doch auch nur eine aufgelistete Linksammlung - bloß ohne Kategorien.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dort sind bereits vier Untermenüs aufgeklappt und man ist sozusagen schon am Ziel, da ist die Übersichtlichkeit überhaupt nicht mehr von Relevanz.

Schon alleine die Hintergrundfarben der übergroßen Icons wären mir ein Graus, die unterschiedlichen Größen sind das I-Tüpfelchen in diesem fast unstrukturiertem Chaos und es gibt nicht einmal eine klare Abgrenzung der Kategorieren.

Wenn du nicht geschrieben hättest, dass es in Kategorien unterteilt ist, wäre es mir gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dort sind bereits vier Untermenüs aufgeklappt und man ist sozusagen schon am Ziel, da ist die Übersichtlichkeit überhaupt nicht mehr von Relevanz.



jaaa
natürlich
wenn ich über 3 Ecken gehen muss, am besten noch suchen muss da man nicht immer unbedingt weiß wo das ist, am besten das ganze 2 mal weil es einem ausversehen zuschnappt, um dann noch so tolle Dinge wie die Links zu den Websiten der Hersteller bekommt ist das schon sehr viel besser als auf Metro kurz nach Rechts zu scrollen mit dem Mausrad und auf das Symbol zu klicken

Nein, das Startmenü war schon mit 95 Mies und wurde auch mit ME nicht besser


----------



## MisterSmith (28. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> als auf Metro kurz nach Rechts zu scrollen mit dem Mausrad und auf das Symbol zu klicken


Auf "das" Symbol zu klicken halte ich für eine relativ mutige Aussage, da der Unterschied bei diesem der einem wirklich ins Auge sticht, lediglich die schlauerweise mehrfach vergebenen Hintergrundfarben sind.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Auf "das" Symbol zu klicken halte ich für eine relativ mutige Aussage, da der Unterschied bei diesem der einem wirklich ins Auge sticht, lediglich die schlauerweise mehrfach vergebenen Hintergrundfarben sind.



ich finde es eher eine Mutige Aussage die Sichtbarkeit nur anhand der Hintergrundfarbe festzumachen und nicht etwa an dem Symbol und dem Text darunter


----------



## Vordack (28. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich finde es eher eine Mutige Aussage die Sichtbarkeit nur anhand der Hintergrundfarbe festzumachen und nicht etwa an dem Symbol und dem Text darunter



Denk dran, Bremse ist alt, da ist es nicht mehr so mit den Augen, seh ich bei meinem Vater auch  Hintergrundfarbe ist wichtig um einen Kontrast zu erschaffen, da merkt man Bremses "langjährige Erfahrung"


----------



## Wamboland (28. August 2014)

Cibox schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich schon Details zu Win9? Gemäß dem M$-Zyklus  sollte die dann ja wieder brauchbar sein...



Ich denke da kann man MS wieder mehr oder weniger blind vertrauen - Win9 wird wieder ein gutes OS auf Windows Basis werden


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich denke da kann man MS wieder mehr oder weniger blind vertrauen - Win9 wird wieder ein gutes OS auf Windows Basis werden



außer das nach diesem Zyklus entweder 95 oder 98 ein gutes OS hätte sein müssen und wenn DAS alles an Argumenten Gegen 8 ist das man aufbieten kann
nun ja


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> außer das nach diesem Zyklus entweder 95 oder 98 ein gutes OS hätte sein müssen und wenn DAS alles an Argumenten Gegen 8 ist das man aufbieten kann
> nun ja



Windows 98 war großartig.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Windows 98 war großartig.



nein, Win 98SE war toll, Win 98 nicht


----------



## Cibox (28. August 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich denke da kann man MS wieder mehr oder weniger blind vertrauen - Win9 wird wieder ein gutes OS auf Windows Basis werden


Sarkasmus kommt geschrieben einfach super an... besonders in Foren wenn der andere eine vernünftige Frage stellt


----------



## MisterSmith (28. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich finde es eher eine Mutige Aussage die Sichtbarkeit nur anhand der Hintergrundfarbe festzumachen und nicht etwa an dem Symbol und dem Text darunter


Die Mehrheit der Icons auf dem Screenshot haben gar keinen Text, weder darunter noch sonstwo, was sich dafür aber nahtlos in die konsequent uneinheitliche Darstellung einreiht. 

Und sich dann an den vielen Mini-Symbolen orientieren? Nein, danke.

Nebenbei, Windows 95 war das beste Windows was ich hatte, kein anderes konnte man so gut anpassen.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Icons auf dem Screenshot haben gar keinen Text, weder darunter noch sonstwo, was sich dafür aber nahtlos in die konsequent uneinheitliche Darstellung einreiht.


Die großen haben Text, die kleinen nicht. was ist daran uneinheitlich?

Außerdem ist das lediglich so, wie mir das gefällt. Wenn du nur große Icons *mit *Text haben willst, kein Problem.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. August 2014)

Ich werde mir sicherlich kein neues Windows mehr kaufen. Langfristig muss aufgrund der Zusammenarbeit von Microsoft mit der NSA auf Linux umgestiegen werden, bis dahin wird mit Windows 7 gute Dienste leisten.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die großen haben Text, die kleinen nicht. was ist daran uneinheitlich?


 
Verstehe, du nutzt die uneinheitliche Größe der Symbole als Argumentation dafür, dass der Text einheitlich bei den großen zu finden ist. Sorry, aber das ist absurd, es haben ja trotzdem noch alle Symbole die gleiche Funktion.  


Worrel schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das lediglich so, wie mir das gefällt. Wenn du nur große Icons *mit *Text haben willst, kein Problem.


Bei dir hörte sich es so an, dass dies Standard wäre.


Worrel schrieb:


> Die Programme sind in Spalten nach benannten Kategorien sortiert, die wichtigeren/häufiger genutzten Links sind größer und die kleinen die seltenere genutzten Programme.


Aber ich darf nochmal in Erinnerung rufen, dass ich mich von Anfang an nur und ausschließlich auf deinen Screenshot bezogen hatte, den du ja selbst als "Musterbeispiel" gebracht hast. Man kann ja die Kacheln wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sowieso mit 8.1 komplett umgehen.


----------



## Batze (29. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Windows 98 war großartig.



Jo, statt wie bei 
WIN 95 - Jede Stunde ein Bluescreen
WIN 98 - Nur alle 2 Stunden ein Bluescreen.

Das war schon ein Fortschritt.  Hehe


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Verstehe, du nutzt die uneinheitliche Größe der Symbole als Argumentation dafür, dass der Text einheitlich bei den großen zu finden ist. Sorry, aber das ist absurd, es haben ja trotzdem noch alle Symbole die gleiche Funktion.


Man kann es darauf anlegen, alles zu verkomplizieren.
Bei den großen ist noch Platz für den Text, bei den kleinen halt nicht. fertig.



> Bei dir hörte sich es so an, dass dies Standard wäre.


Stimmt, das hätte ich eher so schreiben sollen:
_"*Ich habe mir *die Programme in Spalten nach benannten Kategorien *sortiert*, ..."_



> Aber ich darf nochmal in Erinnerung rufen, dass ich mich von Anfang an nur und ausschließlich auf deinen Screenshot bezogen hatte, den du ja selbst als "Musterbeispiel" gebracht hast. Man kann ja die Kacheln wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sowieso mit 8.1 komplett umgehen.


Das konnte man schon mit 8.0: einfach ein Explorerfenster im Autostart Ordner aufrufen, schon wurde durch gestartet.

Und ich find's klasse, daß man eben nicht alle Icons so groß haben muß, sondern sich seit 8.1 die Größe aussuchen kann. Wenn man die Maus ~1 Sekunde lang über einem kleinen Icon drüber hält, wird einem der Name auch als Tooltip angezeigt. Davon ab: Wenn du die entsprechenden Programme nutzt, kennst du auch irgendwann deren Symbole. 

PS: die Hintergrundfarben werden von Windows vergeben und sind leider nicht änderbar.


----------



## Chronik (8. September 2014)

Da meine Graka (670 GTX) heute Schrott gegangen ist, bin ich am Überlegen mir entweder ein neuen PCGH Rechner zu kaufen oder eine neue Gaka?
Da ja der Support von Win7 bald eingesellt wird, wollte ich mal fragen was mit Updates ist die bisher raus sind. Werden die noch eine Weile von Mircosoft angeboten und es kommen nur noch wichtige Systemupdates?
Oder sollte ich lieber aufs neue Windows (Win 9) warten, apropos Win 9 habt ihr schon irgenwelche Infos? Also wird Wind 9 wie das jetzige Win 8 bzw. Win 8.1?


----------



## HanFred (9. September 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich lieber aufs neue Windows (Win 9) warten, apropos Win 9 habt ihr schon irgenwelche Infos? Also wird Wind 9 wie das jetzige Win 8 bzw. Win 8.1?


Windows 9 Release: Erste Builds bereits ausgeliefert - News - CHIP

_Statt einer Alternative zum Startbildschirm wird  das neue Startmenü die einzige Möglichkeit sein, auf Modern-UI-Apps  zuzugreifen: Wird Windows 9 auf einem Desktop-Rechner oder Notebook ohne  Touchscreen installiert, ist der aus Windows 8.1 bekannte  Startbildschirm nicht enthalten. Er lässt sich nur aufrufen, wenn  Windows 9 auf einem Touch-Gerät installiert wird.  Allerdings wird sich das Startmenü vergrößern  und in den Vollbildmodus versetzen lassen, wodurch Funktionalität und  Größe des Startbildschirms auch auf Desktop-PCs weiter gegeben sein  wird._


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2014)

darf ich jetzt auch rumjammern wie die Win7 Hansel?
das Starmenü war doch schon bei 95 nicht toll, warum hört man auf die ganzen Typen ohne Argumente oder Ahnung überhaupt?


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Windows 9 Release: Erste Builds bereits ausgeliefert - News - CHIP
> 
> _Statt einer Alternative zum Startbildschirm wird  das neue Startmenü die einzige Möglichkeit sein, auf Modern-UI-Apps  zuzugreifen: Wird Windows 9 auf einem Desktop-Rechner oder Notebook ohne  Touchscreen installiert, ist der aus Windows 8.1 bekannte  Startbildschirm nicht enthalten. Er lässt sich nur aufrufen, wenn  Windows 9 auf einem Touch-Gerät installiert wird.  Allerdings wird sich das Startmenü vergrößern  und in den Vollbildmodus versetzen lassen, wodurch Funktionalität und  Größe des Startbildschirms auch auf Desktop-PCs weiter gegeben sein  wird._


Da wird's doch bestimmt irgendeinen Registry Eintrag geben ...


----------



## MisterSmith (9. September 2014)

Enisra, keep calm and take this! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhF7i1NXyPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kwengie (16. September 2014)

dann wird mir Microsoft nichts anhaben können,
wenn ich mir dieses Betriebssystem *illegal* besorge.
... denn kaufen kann ich dieses OS. ja nirgends mehr...


----------



## Worrel (16. September 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> dann wird mir Microsoft nichts anhaben können,
> wenn ich mir dieses Betriebssystem *illegal* besorge.
> ... denn kaufen kann ich dieses OS. ja nirgends mehr...



Natürlich kann man sich das so schönreden - rein rechtlich dürfte sich aber nicht das Geringste daran ändern, daß eine Version ohne offiziell von MS ausgestelltem Key gegen Softwaregesetze verstößt. 
Ist ja nicht so, daß du für irgendwas zwingend nur diese eine Windows Version brauchst und nicht auf andere ausweichen könntest.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sich das so schönreden - rein rechtlich dürfte sich aber nicht das Geringste daran ändern, daß eine Version ohne offiziell von MS ausgestelltem Key gegen Softwaregesetze verstößt.
> Ist ja nicht so, daß du für irgendwas zwingend nur diese eine Windows Version brauchst und nicht auf andere ausweichen könntest.



oder sich Linux besorgen könnte
aber gut, wenn man mal die Kommentare verfolgt hat: manche wehren sich auch etwas nicht schlecht zu finden


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber gut, wenn man mal die Kommentare verfolgt hat: manche wehren sich auch etwas nicht schlecht zu finden



vielen gehts doch anscheinend nur noch darum herumzumotzen.
wenn ich das schon höre 'win 8 ist ein mieses os, weil mir die gui zu bunt ist'.
sorry, das ist einfach nur albern und -sorry- dumm. 

sollen sie doch alle linux benutzen und damit glücklich werden. 
dann 'muss' ich mir die lächerliche meckerei wenigstens nicht mehr ansehen.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielen gehts doch anscheinend nur noch darum herumzumotzen.
> wenn ich das schon höre 'win 8 ist ein mieses os, weil mir die gui zu bunt ist'.
> sorry, das ist einfach nur albern und -sorry- dumm.
> 
> ...



ich meinte eigentlich eine Spezielle Person


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. September 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> dann wird mir Microsoft nichts anhaben können,
> wenn ich mir dieses Betriebssystem *illegal* besorge.
> ... denn kaufen kann ich dieses OS. ja nirgends mehr...



Ich kann bei Ford auch keinen neuen 69er Mustang mehr kaufen.
Trotzdem kann ich nicht einfach hingehen und mir einen klauen.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich kann bei Ford auch keinen neuen 69er Mustang mehr kaufen.
> Trotzdem kann ich nicht einfach hingehen und mir einen klauen.



Nicht? 
*Skimaske und Dietrich in die Ecke werf*


----------



## Worrel (16. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nicht?
> *Skimaske und Dietrich in die Ecke werf*


Das ist jetzt unlogisch.

Wenn du dir das Auto einfach so klauen dürftest, bräuchtest du ja gar keine Skimaske.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt unlogisch.
> 
> Wenn du dir das Auto einfach so klauen dürftest, bräuchtest du ja gar keine Skimaske.



ja, aber ich wollte nochmal am Getränkeladen vorbei fahren ...


----------

